# Trolling The Bays



## jewl (May 30, 2012)

Some of my fondest memories were trolling the bays with my father as a kid in the middle of November December catching specs. My question? Does anyone still troll the bays and if so successful? I have fished deep water for the last twenty years and own a center console. I would love to get into more bay fishing. I do not have a trolling motor so I thought trolling might be possible.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I troll Pensacola Bay for redfish in the fall and early winter - while we are looking for then to surface - and grouper over the bay wrecks - with deep diving plugs - stretch 25's and the like - at 4-5 knots on the motor 

have never targeted or caught a spec on the troll in the open bay (got one hell of a flounder years ago) I think there are areas in the creeks and bayous where they gather as the water cools that trolling my work !


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mullethead is right. Most speck trolling in the winter occurs in the rivers and bayous.


----------

